# Pioneer PRS-D800 amplifier



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

I am looking at adding an amp and sub to my FR-S, the factory radio has rca outputs so that makes it very easy but this amp has no crossover. Any ideas on what i could use just as a low pass crossover between the deck and amp? rca inputs and outputs would be needed.

Pioneer PRS-D800 300W RMS 2-Channel Class FD Car Amplifier


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Wrong forum dude. You may get more help in general question forum.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Pretty sure the rcas are a sub out for factory sub. At least that is what I was told.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

And you picked the one amp made that doesn't have a sub crossover.


----------

